# The Deathshroud



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

The Deathshroud - Nurgle dedicated CSM army
Fluff <Link to their hombrew fluff thread

Decided to post this in here and have the post in the Modelling and Painting section deleted. This will be an ongoing project, which will take a while since I don't have a whole lot of money at the moment. I plan to make it have a more Heresy era Death Guard look and feel to it, but still maintain that nasty Nurgly armour. I still have a lot of work to do on the Rhino, and I just picked up another box of CSMs so I have to build them as well. Out of some extra bits I had lying around, I made a pretty sweet heavy bolter Marine, I thought Borus would be a fitting name  Also finally finished the Daemon Prince, still have his herald and his base though. I'm thinking of entering the DP in the painting contest on here that ends in April. But his base needs to get done first - still not sure whether to do a swamp with Nurglings, or something more industrial to match the heavy bolter guy.

Anyways, here they are:
























The Water effects in the barrel look much better in person, wish my girlfriends 900$ camera would pick up on the gloss...guess it doesn't do "everything"...
















And the Rhino - the White is much more streaky in person as well, you don't notice some of the flaws until you take pictures. Just need to do a bunch of rush, and the fleshy stuff on top, along with the guitar string cables





















Should have the CSM squad built and ready to post by Sunday at the latest
C&C welcome!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Like the rhino mate!


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks, hopin to acheive the same look on my Plague Marines, I plan to mix in some regular SM bits with the CSM bits to follow the fluff a bit. They will all have heresy looking armour, though quite uncared for, and the same yellow brown ooze comming out of the joints. It was pointed out in the old thread that i should have some yellow on the Marines and vehicles to tie in with the yellow postules in the DP, so that will be the ooze. Here is what I will have over all:

Damon Prince
Sorcerer
Plague Marine squad 1 - meltas
Plague Marine squad 2 - flamers
Squad 3 - Heavy bolter/melta
Rhino 1
Rhino 2
Rhino 3
Predator 1
Predator 2
5 man biker squad (I think I can do 5, still need a codex, may only be able to do 3)
20 Summoned Lesser Daemons

Orange - Built
Yellow - Painted/WIP
Green - Finished


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Its a nice pose in which how the heavy bolter gunner is standing.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Mate, really liking these. The pose on the HB guy is indeed very well done. Mamon (DP) looks fantastic, look forward to seeing him on a base. The rhino is brilliant, although i assume there is still work to do in the havoc launcher and the barrels. It is the first time i have seen someone do a super nurgley rhino in white. They allways tend to use greens. This looks fantastic. Most immpressed.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

So far so good, will be keeping an eye out on this!


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Awesome looking rhino, look forward to the plague marines been painted!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

These are awesome, I really love the look of them. The heavy Bolter dude is freaking awesome!! Lovely stuff, +rep


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys - I have about 12 or so Plague Marines built, and had intended on priming them to start painting this weekend. However, its been raining almost non stop the past 3 days, so I haven't been able prime. Hope to get some new stuff up this week though, possibly Monday night/early in the AM on Tuesday.

Shaantitus - The Rhino is still a WIP, haven't done all the rust yet, or the havoc launcher as you mentioned - I maybe get 3 to 4 hours of sleep on an average night, 5 hours on a good night, so I stayed up pretty late/early just painting the armour of the tank (hate how long it takes washes to dry ) then I was going to do the rust and everything, but realized it was past 6am and it was probobly time to get some sleep haha


----------

